# Joe Bonamassa was Fantastic



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Last night in Ottawa. Ok, have to say it’s up there with the best concerts I’ve ever seen. And I’ve seen some great ones.

I think I counted 7 guitar changes. Man that guy can play. Crowd was older but they shoved away those walkers and partied like it was 1964.

One of his old Fender amps was giving him hell so he’d give it a good ol’ fashioned thump every now and then. The guy is genuine.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Agreed it was an awesome show! My only question is was that the Gibson Amos V or his epi? I think it was the real deal but couldn’t quite see. Either way was loving that tone!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Agreed it was an awesome show! My only question is was that the Gibson Amos V or his epi? I think it was the real deal but couldn’t quite see. Either way was loving that tone!


I’m sure it was the real deal. I assumed the point of that weird solo/improv bit when it first came out was to demonstrsate the interesting tones that he’s able to get from it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah, I agree. Looked like the Gibson to me. Someone beside me recognized it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just looked on my friends video . The Gibson... the organ played was good too 


Dan Caldwell said:


> Agreed it was an awesome show! My only question is was that the Gibson Amos V or his epi? I think it was the real deal but couldn’t quite see. Either way was loving that tone!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I thought the best guitar tones came from that tele with the HB in the neck position. And didn't he impress me with his volume swells on that guitar when he played the encore (Mountain Time)... Man that neck pick up sounded better than his 'bursts from my vantage point.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is he using the new Marshall DSL40 this tour?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched a few live clips on YouTube.

I’d definitely enjoy seeing him playin person.

He’s a monster in my opinion.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> is he using the new Marshall DSL40 this tour?


No, the standard row of old Fender amps you saw in Rig Rundown.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I thought the best guitar tones came from that tele with the HB in the neck position. And didn't he impress me with his volume swells on that guitar when he played the encore (Mountain Time)... Man that neck pick up sounded better than his 'bursts from my vantage point.


Next time try to sit near the sound engineer. Sounded great from our seats.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He does put on a good show. I think I even saw a woman in the crowd in your picture.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> He does put on a good show. I think I even saw a woman in the crowd in your picture.


It really was about 50/50. No women on their own that I could see but plenty with their male counterparts.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw Him on Nov 3 in Toronto. Great show. He had a couple of Dumble combo's he was using with his Tweeds.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wish I could have seen that. Dropped too much on seeing Billy Gibbons and his sound sucked until intermission. I don’t want to say he was a dick, but he sure didn’t say much or seem to want to be here. Perhaps it was an off night.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Wish I could have seen that. Dropped too much on seeing Billy Gibbons and his sound sucked until intermission. I don’t want to say he was a dick, but he sure didn’t say much or seem to want to be here. Perhaps it was an off night.


That’s too bad. We pay so much money for these things.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw Joe B last week in Vancouver. Nov 30, Friday. The band did 3 nites in a row at Queen Elizabeth theatre. The Sat nite show was his last show of 2018. Joe said they played 111 shows in 2018.
I being a gear geek, swarmed the stage upon arrival to see what Joe was using this tour.

That night, Joe appeared to be running 2 of his Signature Fender Re-Issue '59 High Power Tweed Twin amps. They were way too clean and new looking to be an original '59 HPTT. I do know that indeed Joe does own an original 1959 HPTT that does look new. He's nuts about gear but I believe he leaves that one at home in Nerd-Ville. I am fairly confident the two Fenders were his RI Signature amps. Over the past several years, Joe has toured with original HPTT amps. They look well worn. Not this tour.

Joe also had two 50W Dumble amps beside the Tweed Twins. He did sound fantastic. Killer touch responsive tone. I lost count, he switched guitars so much. Started the night with a vintage hard-tail burst Strat playing "King Bee Shakedown". Then the burst LPs came out. A Burst ES-335, a burgundy ES-335. The flying-V. The Blonde Tele with the humbucker in the neck was insanely good. Seriously, "hair standing up on my neck" good. It used to belong to Terry Reed. At the show, Joe walked up to his Twins and cranked 'em. Joe held the Tele up over his head and turned it upside down and slammed the head of the guitar neck on the top of the Tweed Twin. The old girl gave up a mighty growl while Joe held it up to Leo Fender in the sky. Feedback ensued and howl'd. I can't even remember the song he broke into. The moment captured me. That d a m n Tele and the cranked Twin was captivating. So dirty and raw. As good as it gets in my opinion.

I saw Joe at the same theatre about 3 1/2 years ago. That show was better in my opinion. Ya, Joe sounded great this year, but the earlier show set list was more rockin' and moving. This
year supporting the "Redemption" album I thought the set list was a little light and feel-goody or something. There was some rockers played but not as many as I would have liked to hear. Just my opinion. Anton Fig was killer was usual on the drums. "Anton is more Canadian than Paul Schaffer", Joe claimed.

The bass player, Michale Rhodes was good. He was pulling various tones from his rig. I heard overdriven bass on a few. I think he had a dirt pedal. Personally, again I thought the different bass player at the show I saw in 2015 was better. Reese Wynans on keys, Lee Thornburg on trumpet, the sax, and back up ladies were awesome.

Joe talks all about the Signature Twin, the Tele and lots more here: 






Here are a few shots from the show in Vancouver, I was close enough that I could hear the separation from all the instruments. I was not hearing the mix through the PA. I was about directly straight under the line arrays. It was interesting. When Anton struck a cymbal, the sound I was hearing was coming right off his cymbal, just out in front of me. That was a cool, first-time experience for me. Hearing that from a live, large scale touring band in a big theatre. Overall, a great show. I will go again, and again, and again. Hearing and seeing the old gear, and cranked Tweed Twin amps is a real bonus for many of us.




























I was lucky enough to snag a pick when Joe tossed a handful into the audience.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool report. Sounds like you had a bit better seat than me but I have zero complaints.


----------

